
C++/WinRT is now included the Windows SDK - pjmlp
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/vcblog/2017/11/01/cppwinrt-is-now-included-the-windows-sdk/
======
jmiller099
Oh, not Windows RT - ala the Surface RT, et al :)

